# Power Maxed Tsunami Si102



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Morning all... Well I'd ran out of my Collinite 845 so thought I'd try something new! 
After much deliberation & recommendations it was a choice between Angelwax Dark Angel, Fusso Coat Dark, or another Collinite 845... But
I ended up buying 'Power Maxed Tsunami Wax'. Well as a few people had recommended it and the reviews were quite good I ordered it on Thursday and arrived Friday... So I set about prepping the car to apply it at the weekend! 
The usual maintenance wash was done.. Then dried the car using Power Maxed Quick Detailer and a towel. I then applied the first coat.. It was very easy to apply and smells heavenly! I believe it's Cherry Bakewell... 
Less is definitely more when applying it... I preferred to apply it in straight lines and was much easier to remove using the same technique! In some areas where I applied a little too much it was still really easy to remove and most importantly it didn't leave my cloth tacky and sticky like some waxes can do! Durability is supposedly 12/18 months... But I tend to wax mines a heck of a lot more! 😂
Curing time was only around 10 minutes even in this cold weather... I still highly rate Collinite 845 and for the price it's hard to find anything that compares... I'll probably still buy a bottle just for the sake of it! 🤔
Anyways I'll let the pictures do the talking and this was after x 3 coats applied! 👍👍👍
Thanks for reading































































































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic - can I suggest you put a mircofibre cloth under the bottle when taking a photo in case it slips so as not to scratch the car


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks fantastic - can I suggest you put a mircofibre cloth under the bottle when taking a photo in case it slips so as not to scratch the car


Thank you. Pic was taken in centre of roof so was stable! But yeah accidents can and still happen 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks ace. If I remember rightly from the VWAF Forum, that's the Bi TDi right? A real weapon no doubt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks brilliant. Powermaxed seem to have a really good range.


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

MrNad said:


> Looks ace. If I remember rightly from the VWAF Forum, that's the Bi TDi right? A real weapon no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.. Yeah it's the BiTDi! Got a DTUK box fitted also so it sure does move and sounds awesome with the Kufatec Sound Booster Pro fitted also! 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Looks brilliant. Powermaxed seem to have a really good range.


Thank you. Id never heard of them till recently as well... Got a few samples to try out as well! Glass cleaner was amazing... 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks a terrific finish, I very nearly had this in my ECP order the other week.
The other PM stuff I got has impressed me so interested to see this.

Question on this please:



Aly said:


> The usual maintenance wash was done.. Then dried the car using Power Maxed Quick Detailer and a towel.


I'd been under the impression that wax was best on a bare paint, if waxed on top of a car where qd was used to help drying, wouldn't that mean the wax was then sitting on a thin layer of qd? Would that impact durability?
(But having used wax just once to date, may have that totally wrong!!)


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks lovely pal, good job.


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Looks a terrific finish, I very nearly had this in my ECP order the other week.
> The other PM stuff I got has impressed me so interested to see this.
> 
> Question on this please:
> ...


Quite possible! Not 100% sure though... If it does affect the durability it's nob biggie for me as it'll no doubt get another coat in a month or so... 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Serkie said:


> Looks lovely pal, good job.


Thank you 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice car!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks excellent and this nearly came top in the recent PVD magazine tests


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Aly said:


> Quite possible! Not 100% sure though... If it does affect the durability it's nob biggie for me as it'll no doubt get another coat in a month or so... 👍


Yeah, me too, durability the bottom of my requirements! Was just curious as to the mechanics.

Definitely be keeping any eye out for a deal on this one.


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Yeah, me too, durability the bottom of my requirements! Was just curious as to the mechanics.
> 
> Definitely be keeping any eye out for a deal on this one.


I managed a cheeky discount 😂


spxxxx said:


> Looks excellent and this nearly came top in the recent PVD magazine tests


It did that... 👌👍


cleslie said:


> Nice car!


Thank you 👍


Demetri said:


> Looks very nice buddy :thumb:


Thank you 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Really good looking car. I like that you did not choose the blacked out wheels. Looks like good optical depth to the paint. Did the wax add to that or was it like that due to the polishing?


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Really good looking car. I like that you did not choose the blacked out wheels. Looks like good optical depth to the paint. Did the wax add to that or was it like that due to the polishing?


Thank you... Got rid of the diamond cut edge on the wheels due to corrosion, and rather get them cut again I chose to get them resprayed in a two tone affect to help replicate the OEM finish! Least they're more durable now... 👍
Car was not long ago clay barred, I then used Meguiars Compound followed by SRP AG. So that probably helped get the depth of shine to be fair... But saying that the PM Tsunami did add a lot of shine 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Looks a terrific finish, I very nearly had this in my ECP order the other week.
> The other PM stuff I got has impressed me so interested to see this.
> 
> Question on this please:
> ...


Does Ecp sell this? Finding it almost impossible to find on their website.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Had a look last night and didn't see it. Not on the PM site either as far as I could see, maybe been replaced?
Almost 100% sure it was there when I was putting a basket together a couple of weeks ago, that's why I was keen on the review.

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Been told this wax is an absolute nightmare to use from a pro detailer to interesting to see you found it easy to remove.


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Does Ecp sell this? Finding it almost impossible to find on their website.


Never seen it on ECP

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Been told this wax is an absolute nightmare to use from a pro detailer to interesting to see you found it easy to remove.


It was honestly a doddle... Less is definitely more though! I found straight lines worked better for me... And to remove it I done it the same way! Not too sure how it would be in hotter temperatures though...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Had a look last night and didn't see it. Not on the PM site either as far as I could see, maybe been replaced?
> Almost 100% sure it was there when I was putting a basket together a couple of weeks ago, that's why I was keen on the review.
> 
> http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car


It's definitely there...

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/sio2-polymer-wax-tsunami

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a muppet.


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I'm a muppet.


😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (Oct 10, 2009)

Almost 6 weeks after application and still holding well... I've probably done approximately 12 maintenance washes in between!





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks good! Really nice depth to the paint.

Recommend you keep the QD for the maintenance washes though, just plain dry when you're going to do the wax. Just to help it bond to the paint better


----------

